# {RESOLVED} Win 3.1 Non-Sytem Disk Error at startup



## AZDrifter (Aug 22, 2000)

I was given a Laser 486SX/3 CPU with WIN 3.1 on it. Everything seems to fire up fine but at startup scroll I get a "Non-Sytem Disk Error. Replace disk in drive A". When I inserted the original 3 1/2" floppy it continues to give the same error prompt over and over. Any suggestions to get it going? Would like to upgrade to Win 95 (I have the CD for that already) Thanks!


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

Could be a virus. If you have a method to check this out, I would do so.


----------



## AZDrifter (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks - will run Norton Utilities/Disk Doctor through it and see what happens. Wouldn't think it was a virus due to being a stand alone station with no modem. But you never know. It was suggested that I may have lost the original BIOS info but don't know how to re-input it, or how to find out what it should be. Any thoughts?


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

While the system is attempting to boot, look on your screen for a prompt to press a key to enter SETUP. Could be F1 or DEL key for example.


----------



## AZDrifter (Aug 22, 2000)

Did that. Tried using default seetings and putting in info from harddrive both. Now it gives me a "C: Drive Error." either way. That's as far as I can get. Have double checked all connections.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Is that the exact error message?


----------



## AZDrifter (Aug 22, 2000)

Exact message reads: C: Drive Error Press F1 to RESUME


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

http://www.korpse.freeserve.co.uk/hardware/idehardwarereference/ideinfo.html

Download IDEINFO from this site and boot with a floppy on that computer. Run the program - it will tell you what drive is in there and what the correct BIOS settings are for it.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

8/16 added new online bank - $50 for opening a checking account.

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

http://www.dc.ee/Files/Utils/IDEINFO.ARJ

Ok - I just tried the above and found that the file wasn't there. This one seems to work.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

8/16 added new online bank - $50 for opening a checking account.

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm

[This message has been edited by LarryCore (edited 08-26-2000).]


----------



## AZDrifter (Aug 22, 2000)

Downloaded program but cannot boot old computer from floppy. Keep getting same error. Or "Drive not ready" Won't seem to let me go to drive A. Now what?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Well, we can't do much if you can't boot from floppy.

At boot do you get a message saying something like "Press F1 to enter setup"? If so, hit whatever key it says and look around for Boot options. Make sure you are set to boot from A or floppy first. Then save and exit and try to boot again.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## AZDrifter (Aug 22, 2000)

Got it running with outside help from a friend. Thanks so much for all your input. I really appreciated it!


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Did your friend tell you what was wrong?

It may help someone else later...

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## computer_kid (Aug 31, 2000)

I am having the same problem with a Pent. 300 that I am working on. The message I get is "non system disk error...remove and try again". It says that on the A drive and the C drive. I have a boot cd that I can get to work, but before it brings me to the C drive it says all kinds of files in command.sys are missing or corrupt. I had a disk with command.com on it, and that was the only way I could get to the DOS prompt. There is absolutely nothing in the C drive, not even DOS. I cannot get it to read from the 3.5 or 5.25 drives. To install DOS again.

Please help me!


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Please start a new post with your question, so it will not be confused with this one.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## AZDrifter (Aug 22, 2000)

My friend didn't say exactly what he found. He said he completely unplugged all cables & ribbons and reconnected them. Said there was a slave (second) drive attached and removed it, then made a new startup boot disk (floppy) and reformatted the original drive. And finally reloaded a new Win95 OS. Not sure if one or all these things did the trick, but seems to be working okay now.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Well, that's a heck of a lot of stuff. You're right, it could have been any of it.

Thanks for getting back to us and letting us know what happened.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

